# Only One Follie



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

Sorry to bother you but I was hoping that you may be able to give me some advice/put my mind at rest.

I started synarel on 25th Jan, had good baseline scan on 18th Feb and then started menogon injections on 19th Feb (3amps*75 per day).

Thing is I had my interim follie scan today and I have only one follie (10mm). My clinic have said that next scan (due sat) and ec (due next tues) will probably not happen as planned - I have to phone tomorrow afternoon to find out what they plan to do. They have give me 3 extra days of stims.

If I do not have 3 good sized follies at next scan they have said they will abandon the cycle. Is there nothing that could be done even if I still only have 1 follie?

Please, have you any idea what has gone wrong and what if anything I can do to make some follies grow.

I just feel so desperate and tearful.
Thanks
Dee


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dea Dee,

I am sorry to hear this but the advice from your clinic is absolutely correct. There is no point in going ahead with too few follicles, especially as not all follicles yield an egg. If this is the case the best thing to do is to abandon this cycle and try again next time with a different stimulation protocol.

Regards,

Peter



Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I was hoping that you may be able to give me some advice/put my mind at rest.
> 
> ...


----------

